# [Donation Request] Imoseyon LeanKernel on the Nexus 7 - [Goal Accomplished!]



## Jubakuba

LeanKernel Nexus 7 has been released!

*Update**!*
This community, man. Y'all are amazing.
I feel like I need to say this here:
I am so *so* happy to have accidentally stumbled upon this hobby. With my purchase of the "OG DROID" I was only attempting to do one thing: have the current best phone on the market. Up until that point I had the "free" models that Verizon offered. I ended up falling in love with the technology; and soon thereafter, the people. Seriously, each and every one of you deserve a show of hands. And not just the donors to this project. As a whole; the Android community is full of amazing people. *Thank you*. Each and every one. Thank you so much for supporting your developers. Supporting your users. Supporting the contributors.

I'm greatly missing my favorite kernel developer on the Nexus 7
I recently got the go-ahead to make a thread for this purpose:
Twitter Link

Donations should be sent to this Paypal account rather than Imoseyon's default account:
Link removed. Goal reached!
*$250 raised in 60 hours. That's gotta' be some kind of record!*
I also need to thank you all for trusting me with your heard-earned cash.
Nobody has acted even slightly suspicious of my intentions; and that means a lot.
However, I wanted to make *THIS* video for added confirmation. Forgive the loopy demeanor...I hadn't slept at the time of recording. If you want more proof or confirmation please don't hesitate to ask.

Reasoning for a separate account:
I will be managing this account until the goal ($200/250 depending upon speed of arrival) is met; where it will then be forwarded directly to Imoseyon himself with the explicit intent of his purchasing a Nexus 7. Any other donations would be considered for his current or previous work which should be used however he pleases.

Please list your donor ID in this thread or leave a note in the "Special Instructions" box so I can add you to the list of Donors below.

*New Stipulation: I'll match the highest donor up to $50.*
Hate me? Awesome! Donate a lot =]
Holy Bat-Bananas! Milan616 brings the heat with a $50 donation. I'll match it!

*Donors:*
Byrong - $20
Allen Vogl - $10
Headcheese - $20
Craig Webster - $5
Elpeterson - $10
Sparkus - $15
Milan616 - $50
Jubakuba - $50
Shenglongdong - $15
RMarkwald - $30
Wigsplittenhatchet - $10
Bwanshoom - $15

*Total:*
$250 USD Of $250 goal!!! We did it =]


----------



## byrong

Thanks for organizing. Donation sent

Transaction ID 7H561401W19133031


----------



## Jubakuba

byrong said:


> Thanks for organizing. Donation sent
> 
> Transaction ID 7H561401W19133031


I thought we were friends =[
Lol, thanks for starting us off!


----------



## headcheese

7JE98173FS966913P

donated 10!


----------



## Jubakuba

headcheese said:


> 7JE98173FS966913P
> 
> donated 10!


Buckethead fan?

And awesome! This is moving by faster than I assumed it would.
See, imoseyon, we love you









Who's Allen?


----------



## osuron07

shame this wasn't near winter when OSU is on 4 week (finally) instead of 3 week break, I'd have some money to donate :S. If it's still going by then, count me in, we got some great kernel devs, would love to have imo on the n7 too. Running his sense one on my TB right now haha.


----------



## elpeterson

0C217968SS157523X

Love ya imoseyon. Get the damn tablet and start working!


----------



## sparkus

transaction: 1A679650BK2117843


----------



## milan616

For all his work on the DX and GNex, and looking forward to the N7.

4XX45883MX916925U


----------



## Jubakuba

milan616 said:


> For all his work on the DX and GNex, and looking forward to the N7.
> 
> 4XX45883MX916925U


My god mate, you really really hate me, don't you?!

Thanks so much!

And yes, I remember imo from the DX as well...hence my support.
Also the fact that my Tablet is iffy on all of the other kernels =]

Edit:
So close now!
We're hitting so fast...
OP updated with a question to y'all.


----------



## shenglongdong

Transaction: 6EA05913D1799484S

Looking forward to rocking LeanKernel on the Nexus 7!


----------



## RMarkwald

Here you go, it was so close being @ $170 I donated the final $30. Should be @ $200 now. 

I have been wanting to give to Imoseyon for awhile now, since he gave the US Cellular SGS3 users a kernel, and keeps it up to date! I own a N7 now, so it just made sense to donate for this cause, to him, for him to get a device, and say "thank you!".

Confirmation number: 55D4249597867264W.


----------



## milan616

If we get a few more I'm all for getting him the 16GB. Especially so he can play with it too. I installed Horn the other day on my 8GB and got sad out of space messages. A few too many old builds of ROMs deleted fixed me up, but it was still


----------



## RMarkwald

milan616 said:


> If we get a few more I'm all for getting him the 16GB. Especially so he can play with it too. I installed Horn the other day on my 8GB and got sad out of space messages. A few too many old builds of ROMs deleted fixed me up, but it was still


I got mine from Wal-Mart for $245 (16GB).


----------



## Jubakuba

milan616 said:


> If we get a few more I'm all for getting him the 16GB. Especially so he can play with it too. I installed Horn the other day on my 8GB and got sad out of space messages. A few too many old builds of ROMs deleted fixed me up, but it was still


Yeah; that's what I'm thinking.
It's barely been two days and we met our goal.
Amazing, if you ask me.
This is, however, a _slightly_ selfish endeavor.
So the more imoseyon gets to ENJOY the device...the better.
My 16 suits me perfectly, to be honest...but with a few games like Horn on there...
I'm getting close.


----------



## milan616

I never intended to do much gaming on this. I'm not sure what I intended to do on it to be honest. I had a Nook Color, got rid of it. Had an HP Touchpad, got rid of it. N7 is the first tablet I've found that I want to use a lot. The 25 cent sale had me putting a bunch of games on for fun though. Might be enough to convince me to buy up, wait for the rumored 32GB version or wait for the next Nexus tab.


----------



## Jubakuba

I bought mine impulsively. I don't do enough of that







.
I'm super happy about the decision now, however. I find myself playing with it a lot more than I thought I would.
I always thought the idea of a tablet was kinda' stupid. You have to own one to understand, I suppose.


----------



## RMarkwald

milan616 said:


> I bought mine impulsively. I don't do enough of that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> I'm super happy about the decision now, however. I find myself playing with it a lot more than I thought I would.
> I always thought the idea of a tablet was kinda' stupid. You have to own one to understand, I suppose.


Me too. We got one for my gf's son for his bday, so I got to briefly play with it. I planned on getting her a N7 or Kindle Fire for xmas, but the $25 Play Store credit was awesome, and hard to pass up. Plus Wal-Mart had 6 mo. 0% financing, so I pulled the trigger.


----------



## RMarkwald

Hey Jubakuba,

Suggestion, maybe update the title of this thread with the amount currently with the goal, so $215 of $250...maybe that'll put this thing over the top today. Just a thought.


----------



## Jubakuba

RMarkwald said:


> Hey Jubakuba,
> 
> Suggestion, maybe update the title of this thread with the amount currently with the goal, so $215 of $250...maybe that'll put this thing over the top today. Just a thought.


Derp.
Brilliant, sir. Thanks.


----------



## wigsplittinhatchet

Transaction 215200193u386333a
Well here's a little more. I still am running his kernel tweaks on my DX and there the only thing I ever found that let it perform like I felt it should. This was a no brainer for me and hope this goal can be met today. The amount of money raised in this little time says alot about imoseyon's work and if nonetheless it shows how much we all appreciate what he does.


----------



## headcheese

10 more. Let's get this done today!

6JG39317DG766731X

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jubakuba

headcheese said:


> 10 more. Let's get this done today!
> 
> 6JG39317DG766731X
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Hit the Twitta' Machine!

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/254297258244337665RT or Make your own.


----------



## bwanshoom

0ST89153M8778060C

So we'll have this new kernel by Monday, right?


----------



## Jubakuba

Goallllllll!!!!!!!

$250 reached.


----------



## Travisdroid

Congrats to you for raising the money for a good cause! Just read the xda thread and then this. Sorry for such a crappy response from the members over on xda. Obviously they are stuck under a rock. Lean kernels work great on my gnex! Look forward to seeing his work around. Thanks to all of you that put in to a good cause!


----------



## bwanshoom

Has anybody actually talked to imoseyon about this? Is he game or are we just hoping?

I mean, if Glitch shows up with a nice, new set of nipple rings you're in *BIG* trouble, Juba!!


----------



## byrong

bwanshoom said:


> Has anybody actually talked to imoseyon about this? Is he game or are we just hoping?


Psssst - check the OP


----------



## Jubakuba

bwanshoom said:


> I mean, if Glitch shows up with a nice, new set of nipple rings you're in *BIG* trouble, Juba!!


ROFL!

I'm actually uploading a Youtube Video as we speak...


----------



## byrong

Jubakuba said:


> He's received all donations...
> And has ordered a Grouper =]


Awesome. Thank you again for stepping forward to organize this.


----------



## Jubakuba

byrong said:


> Awesome. Thank you again for stepping forward to organize this.


Of course!
Thank YOU. Each and every one of you.
I expected this to take...I don't know how long. A month at least, was my guess.
Less than three days? For the 16 gig?! No goddamn way!

Proof of no funny business:


----------



## wigsplittinhatchet

bwanshoom said:


> 0ST89153M8778060C
> 
> So we'll have this new kernel by Monday, right?


Wait...What...I thought we received LeanKernel as soon as the $250 was raised.........hahahaha









Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## bwanshoom

wigsplittinhatchet said:


> Wait...What...I thought we received LeanKernel as soon as the $250 was raised.........hahahaha


Downloading now! Soooooo excited!!


----------



## ridobe

Nice job jubakuba.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## imoseyon

Thanks everyone that donated and thank you jubakuba for organizing it. The nexus 7 has been ordered and I already downloaded the kernel source code. I can't promise it will be the greatest kernel ever (the quality will depend on how much time i can spare) but I promise there will be a grouper leankernel.


----------



## TwinShadow

Haha, I might give this a shot. And do take your time perfecting it. I know it ain't easy work with the Linux base kernel. I've heard some good things though, so that's good enough as it is.


----------



## imoseyon




----------



## byrong

imoseyon said:


>


----------



## Mustang302LX

imoseyon said:


>


Dang, who's on 4.1.1 these days? haha j/k but damn that was fast getting a kernel worked on already!


----------



## Jubakuba

Wut?
That was fast.

Most importantly...
Are you LOVING the Grouper?
Great device.


----------



## imoseyon

lol i haven't had a chance to really play with it. Just been flashing test kernels to see if they boot.


----------



## 12paq

ridobe said:


> Nice job jubakuba.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


+1


----------



## number5toad

raaaaaaaaad

I still run an old version of leankernel on my Thunderbolt, this might just be the reason I finally root my N7


----------



## imoseyon

Here's a test kernel if anyone has time: http://cl.ly/K50z

(flash via fastboot - "fastboot boot imoseyon_grouper_test5.img") 4.1.2 kernel source merged in.


----------



## byrong

imoseyon said:


> Here's a test kernel if anyone has time: http://cl.ly/K50z


Crap - I can't return home to my N7 for another couple hours. I definitely plan on checking it out once the work day is over though!


----------



## Jubakuba

Ohhhh yeah.


----------



## TwinShadow

Hard to test a kernel when it don't boot. But then again, I'm running ParanoidAndroid for a ROM, so 'maybe' that is why. Too lazy to go back to stock, so I'll probably wait around for a flashable zip perhaps.


----------



## Jubakuba

Unfortunately, it didn't boot on AOKP.
I'm running a version I made last night...so its 4.1.2.
I WOULD return to stock...but I was on my wat out the door to work when I saw the post.
Thanks IMO.
I'm excited!


----------



## imoseyon

oh wow so stock kernel doesn't boot on other AOSP ROMs? I'll need to merge in CM ramdisk changes probably.


----------



## TwinShadow

Possible. I don't know if it's because the kernel base might be on 4.1.2 or something, but it may be a general issue with the AOSP base as you said. I'll keep a look out for updates if you post them, got nothing better to do with this tablet at the moment.


----------



## Jubakuba

IMO.
I didn't realize this...
But my tab has been boot looping for the last two hours.
I flashed the kernel I always flashafter yours didn't boot...odd.
A refladh of the ROM worked.
At work, but if I remember...AOKP is using AOSP Kernel temporarily...check gerrit, again. At work.
Sorry I can't be more clear.


----------



## imoseyon

so if you used "fastboot boot", the kernel's only there temporarily until the next reboot.

test5 has 4.1.2 aosp kernel source merged in so that could be the issue why it won't boot. But my money's on the cm10 ramdisk changes.


----------



## Jubakuba

I actually used fastboot flash boot IMO.img
Just wanted to point that out so you didn't have to do extra work for us in the case that something was funky there.


----------



## imoseyon

Ok this test version boots on both stock and cm10. Merged a bunch of stuff from cm10's ramdisk.

http://cl.ly/K4wj


----------



## brizey

I think franco is the only other kernel dev doing a ramdisk--most are using anykernel. I used your kernels almost exclusively on my 'bolt (until now with the ICS ROMs). How much of the leankernel magic is tied up in the ramdisk tweaks? Any thoughts on going to anykernel?


----------



## Jubakuba

At work...with no access to a computer with fast boot.
Ha. Can anyone whip that into a .zip, by chance?


----------



## byrong

imoseyon said:


> Ok this test version boots on both stock and cm10. Merged a bunch of stuff from cm10's ramdisk.
> 
> http://cl.ly/K4wj


Booted fine here on AOKP build 4










Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## byrong

Apologies - please disregard. My zip did not properly work.


----------



## Jubakuba

Didn't work, unfortunately.
The zip, not the kernel. Booted up with stock.

And of course my internet pooped out so I couldn't respond, sorry
Thanks though!


----------



## Jubakuba

Well. I'm finally home.
And she booted up on an AOKP 10/11 nightly.

Awesomesauce.


----------



## sert00

brizey said:


> I think franco is the only other kernel dev doing a ramdisk--most are using anykernel. I used your kernels almost exclusively on my 'bolt (until now with the ICS ROMs). How much of the leankernel magic is tied up in the ramdisk tweaks? Any thoughts on going to anykernel?


you are right,but i always prefer his ramdisk..it's why i packed some krnel with franco's ramdisk inside,and they works better than stock ramdisk or rom ramdisk.


----------



## osuron07

imo, will you starting your own thread for this is in the dev section, or keeping it more under the radar (for however long that'll last lol) here?


----------



## TwinShadow

Booted fine and fast. I'll run this for a while and see how it runs. So far, after running for a few minutes, it runs good so just a matter of finding what else to test on the kernel.


----------



## byrong

TwinShadow said:


> ...Booted fine and fast...


Would you mind letting me know the name of that theme? I'd appreciate it.

(Apologies for the off-topic post)


----------



## imoseyon

osuron07 said:


> imo, will you starting your own thread for this is in the dev section, or keeping it more under the radar (for however long that'll last lol) here?


Once i have beta (hopefully in the next few days) I will start a thread.
--

Regarding ramdisk, there are some optimizations I can do in ramdisk, which cannot easily be done in the kernel. The gap is definitely narrower for AOSP though, so it's possible some time in the future I will go anykernel route for AOSP only.


----------



## TwinShadow

byrong said:


> Would you mind letting me know the name of that theme? I'd appreciate it.
> 
> (Apologies for the off-topic post)


BloodRed from Team Carbon: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.teamcarbon.theme.BloodRedNG


----------



## Jubakuba

Well.
Again; no idea what all you've changed thus far. But she's been on my N7 for a while now and still kickin'.
It's mostly impossible to make her run like crap, per say...
But I hope you're enjoying your new toy.
And we all hope to see more soon!


----------



## imoseyon

yup, putting some final touches - i should have one more test version out probably tomorrow before going into beta.


----------



## TwinShadow

I decided to flash the kernel instead of just boot to it and it has been running pretty good. Good battery life since I can probably go maybe a week on light use.


----------



## imoseyon

Ok, here's the alpha: http://cl.ly/KBxQ

Kernel is capable of running 51mhz to 1.5ghz but the range is limited at boot to 204mhz - 1.3ghz. You can use your favorite app to OC/UC. Custom voltage control is a bit weird though - I need to take a closer look.

Next version should be beta and will have its own thread.


----------



## wigsplittinhatchet

Well apparently i have neglected my N7 over the last week or so. I just traded up from a Droid X to a Gnex so i have been having lots of fun with it. Jumped on the tablet today and seen this and am very glad we already have an alpha going. Thanks alot and hope you get some good use out of your N7.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## headcheese

Can anyone run under 340mhz on the new alpha? If so, how?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ridobe

Thanks a lot @imoseyon. I have yet to run a kernel on any of my devices that matches what yours does. Occasionally I try something else, but I always come back.


----------



## imoseyon

headcheese said:


> Can anyone run under 340mhz on the new alpha? If so, how?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


should have dropped to 204mhz on its own. To go lower use an app like setcpu, etc.


----------



## byrong

Running great here on all frequencies using TricksterMOD

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## headcheese

Yea it does go down below 340. I guess I was too impatient earlier when watching the MHz go up and down.

Thanks

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TwinShadow

Your alpha version doesn't seem to be working correctly, at least for me. I tried to 'fastboot boot lk*' (of course with the full filename) and it just simply wouldn't boot. Flashing it just caused a Boot failed messing to appear in the bootloader, so either I got a rare bad download, or something.


----------



## imoseyon

TwinShadow said:


> Your alpha version doesn't seem to be working correctly, at least for me. I tried to 'fastboot boot lk*' (of course with the full filename) and it just simply wouldn't boot. Flashing it just caused a Boot failed messing to appear in the bootloader, so either I got a rare bad download, or something.


Ah the alpha needs to be flashed in recovery, not fastboot.


----------



## Jubakuba

Ermahgawd.
Excited to try this.
Now I REALLY can't wait to get home.


----------



## ROM_Ulan

I'm not sure if this has to do with the ROM I'm using or the Kernel. My download app is not allowing my tablet to sleep. I'm running Eclipse 2.1 Build 1. I let my tablet sit for 10 mins and it's used 50-80% of the consumed battery power. It does appear to be themed so maybe I'll try flashing a different GAPPS package and see if it changes.


----------



## Jubakuba

ROM_Ulan said:


> I'm not sure if this has to do with the ROM I'm using or the Kernel. My download app is not allowing my tablet to sleep. I'm running Eclipse 2.1 Build 1. I let my tablet sit for 10 mins and it's used 50-80% of the consumed battery power. It does appear to be themed so maybe I'll try flashing a different GAPPS package and see if it changes.


Definitely not kernel related.
Nor is what you're posting definitive evidence of it keeping your tablet awake.


----------



## TwinShadow

imoseyon said:


> Ah the alpha needs to be flashed in recovery, not fastboot.


Well that's a derp on my part. I just assumed you made at an image and I didn't even bother to check the extension.


----------



## Jubakuba

No problems so far.
Thanks again IMO :]


----------



## bwanshoom

Imo, is fastcharge possible on the N7?


----------



## ROM_Ulan

I left my 7 running over night and it seems to have settled in after a bit. It was weird. Just never seen it before.


----------



## Jubakuba

My main complaint with custom kernels on the N7...
Is that I end up with SOD's out the ass.

Left her sitting over night with my CPU slot extended all the way down to 51mhz...
Woke up in an instant when I tried turning her on. Yay!

Also played a lot of games last night to test the higher slots...and am getting no lag nor hanging (as expected...I generally run at 1.5).

Thanks thanks thanks thanks!!!


----------



## byrong

Jubakuba said:


> Left her sitting over night with my CPU slot extended all the way down to 51mhz...
> Woke up in an instant when I tried turning her on. Yay!


Same here. I'm reserving final judgment until I have more time with it, but so far it seems like LK for the N7 is just what I needed! (Of course that was always my hope)
Not enough time yet to definitively say that LKN7 is SOD-free, but off to a great start.


----------



## Jubakuba

byrong said:


> Thought I was the only one. Haven't yet found a stable custom kernel for my N7, even when I keep bells/whistles off. It's extremely frustrating since I don't have SOD issues on any of my other Android devices.
> 
> Same here. I'm reserving final judgment until I have more time with it, but so far it seems like LK for the N7 is just what I needed! (Of course that was always my hope)
> Not enough time yet to definitively say that LKN7 is SOD-free, but off to a great start.


Franco is an SOD festival. I've tried every build since like #8 and can never leave my screen off for more than an hour.
Trinity sometimes.
Newest faux kernels too.
Prior to this...008faux was my butter.

But generally, everything aside from Faux would SOD over night.
His newest few have all taken a day or two to get one, however.

*crossing fingers*


----------



## TwinShadow

Well, I've had the alpha build on my N7 for a while and I haven't seen any SOD issues so far. Only other kernel I've tried was GlaDOS, but that one seems to have a restart issue I ran into once. But so far this has been going strong.


----------



## ridobe

No sods for me ever. The other kernel I was running prior to this one was the motley kernel on the "other" site.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## imoseyon

Do you guys need/use custom voltage control on the nexus7? If so, which kernel has this nailed perfectly? Nexus7 seems to be using two separate power rails which is being a pain in the ass.


----------



## byrong

imoseyon said:


> Do you guys need/use custom voltage control on the nexus7?


I do not personally use custom voltages.

Even with your kernel on the GNex, I don't manually touch them; I just let default SmartReflex settings do their work.


----------



## althepal1984

I've been using trinity and haven't found the need to mess with voltage stuff.


----------



## osuron07

I agree, I usually don't change the voltages, as long as it sleeps properly and frequencies don't get stuck at high values, my n7 usually will last days with mild usage.


----------



## TwinShadow

imoseyon said:


> Do you guys need/use custom voltage control on the nexus7? If so, which kernel has this nailed perfectly? Nexus7 seems to be using two separate power rails which is being a pain in the ass.


I, myself, don't use these type of settings on any ROM for any device. I think leaving them as is provides the most stable experience.


----------



## angryshuna

No sods but disappointed usb audio doesn't work.


----------



## 12paq

imoseyon said:


> Do you guys need/use custom voltage control on the nexus7? If so, which kernel has this nailed perfectly? Nexus7 seems to be using two separate power rails which is being a pain in the ass.


Faux's seems best to me. I haven't needed them much on the N7, since I went to AOKP right out if the box and by then Faux's kernel was used on AOKP and has improved consistently over time.

I have heat problems on my SGS3 and adjusting kernel voltages was a nice option, but since I put LK on it I have had no heat issues..

Like others prior to your N7 kernel, I had the best DD experience, just have had no need to adjust voltages.

You do know if you put in crummy voltage adjustable values most would never notice, but if you took it out all together everyone would bitch, right? Lol.


----------



## jova33

imoseyon said:


> Do you guys need/use custom voltage control on the nexus7? If so, which kernel has this nailed perfectly? Nexus7 seems to be using two separate power rails which is being a pain in the ass.


I undervolt lk on my GNex just to get a few extra % out of the battery. On the N7 I haven't played with the voltages too much because the battery lasts, but it would be nice to have the option.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## imoseyon

angryshuna said:


> No sods but disappointed usb audio doesn't work.


PM me if you're interested in trying a build with USB Audio enabled? I believe stock kernel has it disabled as well.


----------



## Jubakuba

Well. Update after day...what...two?
I've barely touched my nexus. Sleep>School>Work all for multiple hours and have yet to get an SOD.
Awesome.

As far as Voltage control...
I, personally, never use it. I used to be adamant about setting my values on my Galaxy Nexus...found the lowest I could comfortably go and memorized them so they could quickly be reset after clean flashes.
Since stopping...I've noticed ZERO change in battery.

However, other users?
I'm sure they'll cry, unfortunately.
I'm surprised by how few here cared about voltage control. So maybe I'm wrong.
But I just assume as soon as a feature isn't implemented that others have the tears will roll.


----------



## byrong

Jubakuba said:


> Well. Update after day...what...two?
> I've barely touched my nexus. Sleep>School>Work all for multiple hours and have yet to get an SOD.
> Awesome.


Same here.

The only weird thing I've noticed (and I'm not even suggesting it's a LeanKernel issue) is that GSam Battery Monitor keeps resetting the time-since-last-unplugged value. That is, I'll open it to see battery usage and it will say I've only been on battery for the last 3 hours or 12 hours or whatever value it picks. I don't see any indication that the device is resetting, nor do I see any indication in any other programs that the device thinks it is getting power (even in short bursts). So I don't know why it's happening in GSam. The only reason I bring it up is because I wanted to say, "I've been running LK for X days and only drained Y%" but without an accurate reading of when it was last unplugged (which should have been around 2 days ago), I can't provide that information.


----------



## jova33

Yeah, the last two trinity kernels I tried gave me SOD even though I set the minimum to 204 or whatever. Lk hasn't given any sod

Sent from my wireless telephonic device.


----------



## imoseyon

new thread!!

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/35483-kerneljbbeta-leankernel-minimalistic-kernel-v02beta-102012/


----------

